# Low dose NPP



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just asking if any of you have tried NPP at a low dose...25mg/ week.

My wife has done a few Anavar courses @ 10mg/ week, but not overly impressed.

Thanks all.


----------



## Bubblegum (Dec 1, 2021)

Speaking as a woman, I really wouldn’t bother. Unless she wants to lose her voice. The gains from NPP are so negligible and not worth losing ANY femininity. I’m someone who’s very careful when it comes to this crap and even I would STRONGLY advise against this compound. Sadly it’s being touted everywhere, there’s plenty of avenues you can apply before going on NPP. No body seems to talk about these either! but at least 10 girls I know of including myself have seen sides even at moderate dosages. Just because it seems a female friendly steroid doesn’t mean IT IS and your voice breaking can happen EXTREMELY quickly. Mine isn’t too bad but I can’t sing anymore  sad times but I don’t think people were missing out before lmao 😂 
Also the protocols I see for weeks on end just make me shudder…
Stick to the basics …just like makeup LESS is more 🤣 and if you want me to speak with her directly id be happy to.


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Bubblegum

Thanks for the reply, she's on week 5 now of NPP.

WK 1 was 25 mg
Wk 2 was 30 mg
Wk 3 was 35 mg
Wk 4 was 40 mg
Wk 5 is 50 mg ( current).
Wk 6 to 8 will be 50 mg

So far nothing special ( as you said) 
She can still sing😆...and nothing as yet from other side effects. 

We were both expecting MORE , but 50 mg/ week is the most she's going to use.

Hope you get your singing voice back soon...😎and thanks again...

Any recommendations for some more size that's worked for you ?


----------



## Bubblegum (Dec 1, 2021)

It’s a boring cycle but if you get decent Oxy I have always had the best gains, primo I think is WAY better than npp. Once voice breaks that’s it sadly …so no singing anymore from me. >_<
It happens FAST! Remember you may not notice anything until a week later or too late!
Remember it’s high on the virilizing despite having a low androgenic rating. 
I just think avoid at all costs, this is coming from strongwoman, bodybuilder and strength athletes I’ve witnessed it with. You’d be better with low test. I’ve seen it happen at Low and high doses. I was on modest and it still ****ed me over. I’d be interested to see if the same happens so please keep me posted and I wish you guys the best of luck! Do a blog anyways good to have others opinions!💪


----------



## Bubblegum (Dec 1, 2021)

Also depend on your priority, does she value a more hench look or wants to keep femininity at all costs? All depends on each persons aspirations and end goals


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

NPP gets mixed reviews and I've read a fair few Blogs from women on 50 -100 mg/ week with little to no virilization side effects. ..Hence why she started on 25 mg/ wk.

Because women don't openly say what they are using like men do, it is quite difficult to actually get what Gear is good to use and dosage. So for a lot if women it's a but of trial and error so to speak. 

I see a fair few 'Coachers ' telling women what's good or not, but they are male coachers. ...nothing from a females point of view.

I've seen Test and Winny mentioned too...but the sides were too much to even consider. ...


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Sorry to jump on this post but NPP is a 19nor steroid so i can't see why a girl would want to run NPP while there are plenty of other less androgenic alternatives, primo would be a good idea providing its legit primo and you don't go over 100mg per week, i guess everythings person dependent some get away with harsher cycles and some can barely take 10mg var without getting masculin sides, unless its your job and life i wouldn't risk the sides from anything other then var and primo, but if you really don't care about masculin sides then crack on.


----------



## CarterLovesMoney (Jan 31, 2020)

Ever anabolic androgenic steroid will cause virilization , those that seem safer is all personal opinion obviously . Some say it's oxy some say it's deca, on paper deca is low androgenity. primo is harsher on paper but in reality it can be softer .So for AAS, woman has to accept it could cause virilization . For men npp will be less androgenic than primo actually. Many men will lose their hair on primo but most likely not with nandrolone. Soo...women and male hormones don't mix great without virilization possibility.


----------

